
Ask HN: How do you scale yourself? - cl42
Over the past several months, my company has started growing, and I&#x27;ve been getting more and more on my plate. One of the things I constantly think about now is, &quot;How do I scale myself?&quot; and what are the strategies to actually get there? For example: hiring an assistant, better delegation, task management through frameworks like GTD... Etc...<p>I&#x27;m curious: what tools and strategies do YOU use to get more done and scale yourself?
======
johnpython
Inform management I am stretched thin and request additional team members.
There's no secret to being able to do much more in the finite amount of work
hours. If management sees that you are adapting to the extra load, they will
have no incentive to hire more people.

